# Picked up some killer pea pickers original 69 and 2 original 72s



## vastingray (Dec 14, 2019)

I’ve been on a pea picker roll here lately I added the original dated green line to the 69 the original was wasted  3 peas in a pod lol


----------



## vastingray (Dec 14, 2019)

I’m looking for a 72 owners manual if anyone has one they would sell  I’m willing to pay up $$$$ thanks guys


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 14, 2019)

Jesus, how do you do it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## rollfaster (Dec 15, 2019)

Very impressive trio there!!


----------

